# Geheimnisvolle Karte



## ItzyBitzy (29. Juli 2004)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wo man diese Karte (siehe Anhang) ins Mainboard stecken soll, also eine PCI Karte ist es nicht....soviel weiß ich auch  


So long
*ItzyBitzy*


----------



## melmager (29. Juli 2004)

Cool das ich sowas nochmal sehen darf 

Das ist eine ISA Karte

Der Slot dazu ist ca vor 3 Jahren ausgestorben ....


----------



## ItzyBitzy (29. Juli 2004)

Ahhhh

na super! 

mhm wie soll denn dieser slot ungefähr aussehen also ist  nicht zufällig das schwarze teil neben den pci steckplätzen? (mein PC ist schon 4 Jahre alt *G*)


----------



## melmager (29. Juli 2004)

Ja es sind die schwarzen Slots 

haste ja noch mal Glück gehabt *g*


----------



## Alex Duschek (29. Juli 2004)

Sowas hat mein Kumpel mal bei Ebay ersteigert,weil er dachte es wär ne ISDN Karte ^^


----------



## ItzyBitzy (29. Juli 2004)

ohhh kühl *hehe* hat doch noch Vorteile so einen alten Kasten zu haben....wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das es noch schlimmere Leute wie ich gibt die denken das ist eine ISDN Karte *lach* 

öhm ja aber das Problem ist das dann der Rechner zwar startet aber ich seh nichts aufm Monitor  und richtig hochfahren tut er auch nicht also das rattert nicht wie gewöhnlich....und wenn die Karte draußen ist, dann geht auch der monitor wieder....das ist bestimmt nicht normal.....weiß jemand vielleicht einen Ratschlag? Ich weiß blöde Frage - aber nunja vielleicht findet sich ja jemand....

PS: Kann das vielleicht mit dem BIOS Einstellungen zutun haben?


----------



## RealPax (30. Juli 2004)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das deine Frage war, aber diese Info hat mir mein Freund Google verraten:

Der HDD Sheriff ist ein Sicherheitssystem für PC - Arbeitsplätze. 
Er schützt  vor ungewollten Aktionen (Löschen, Formatieren, Verändern) durch Anwender und unbefugte Personen. 
Durch einen einfachen Neustart kann der PC wieder in seinen Ausgangszustand zurückversetzt werden. 
Mehrere Betriebsmodi ermöglichen den Einsatz unter verschiedensten Bedingungen und erfüllen damit alle Anforderungen, an ein Recovery-Tool. 

Evtl. würde es helfen die beiliegende Diskette zu konsultieren. Evtl. ist da ja etwas drauf.

Gruss

RealPax


----------



## squeaker (30. Juli 2004)

Unser RZ arbeitet mit HDD Sherrif. Für die (oben beschriebene) Funktion legt der Sherrif auf einer versteckten Partition ein Wiederherstellungs-Record an wo alle Änderungen gespeichert werden, so dass das System beim reboot wieder in den Ausgangszustand zurückversetzt werden kann (wenn ich das ganze noch richtig in Erinnerung habe).

Wurde dazu benutzt, die Lokalen Laufwerke, insbesondere die Systempartition C sauber zu halten bei den für die Studenten zur Verfügung gestellten PCs. Die Anzahl der pro Woche neu zu installierenden PCs nahm daraufhin drastisch ab und die Anzahl der fehlerfreien zu.


----------



## ItzyBitzy (30. Juli 2004)

Jap das ist alles richtig, deswg. hab ich mir auch die Karte ersteigert (ich bin ein schlimmer Win- und Linuxschrotter, hab ständig Viren *g* ect) 

Nachdem mein PC über einen ISA-Slot verfügt und das ja auch eine ISA Karte ist bin ich echt ratlos, weil viel kann man nicht beim Einbau der Karte falsch machen....reinstecken, Deckel zu, PC starten.

Starten tut er ja aber den Monitor bleibt auf Standby stehen.....somit seh ich natürlich nichts. Ach genau und der PC startet sich zwar aber er verarbeitet keine Daten....bleibt einfach so stehen ohne das gewöhnliche rattern von sich zu geben.......*sigh*

Dann wenn ich die Karte wieder raus nehme und ohne Karte starte funktioniert alles wie perfekt...das ist echt zum Haare aussreißen  

Denkt ihr das könnte an den BIOS Einstellungen liegen?
Und was müsste ich dann verändern?
Ach genau vielleicht liegts doch am Mainboard (Biostar M6VBE-A)

Verzweifelte Grüße
*ItzyBitzy*


----------

